# Entrance Doors



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

When I picked up my trailer the salesman told me to deadbolt the doors when traveling because they can open from the flexing of the trailer. I never did this and never heard or seen of this problem. I did not even lock the doors while traveling in my Dutchman. I will do as he says cause I have no interest in finding out if he is wrong or right when I look in my mirror at 65 mph









Has any one had doors come open if not dead bolted??

John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I dead bolt mine all the time....so they won't open on the road...and

That way when we make a stop and leave the rig, I don't have to worry about "lossing" anything in the trailer!!

As they say "Locks keep honest people honest!"

Gary


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

When I picked up my trailer they told me the same thing and when we left I thought I had locked the deadbolt. On the way home I pulled off the road to adjust my tow mirrors and when I did my wife yelled that the door of the trailer was open. I guess I hadn't properly locked the door and without the deadbolt it popped open. There was no damage but it was a bit embaressing for my first trip with the new trailer. Now I double check that the deadbolt is set.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

If I understand you correctly and assuming the "dead bolt" is the second lock on the main door, then, Yes, I lock and dead bolt my TT. It just makes sense to me to have the doors locked when travelling. It's easy enough to get out and unlock it if you need to get into it.

I did forget to check my bunk egress window once and saw it flapping in the wind as I was tooling down the highway about 60 MPH. Stopped and made sure it was closed. Check it every time now.

Mark


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I lock everything. If it has a key - it's locked.


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

I asked the same question when I bought my Outback. The tech that did the "walk through" said, "If your door comes open when you are driving down the road....You've got bigger problems than the door"

I still lock it....better safe than sorry!

Sidewinder


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I never thought about it before. I do not deadbolt my TT. I think the only time the deadbolt is used is during storage.

I am trying to understand how the door can open while driving. The doors open into the wind. It would be like driving down the road and opening your truck door. This is extremely difficult to do even at 50km/h









Good topic... I guess the extra step of locking the deadbolt is worth piece of mind and that is what camping is all about...no stress. I will trying locking for my rally trip tomorrow.

Thor


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

I have found that taking the extra step to lock something...no matter what, ensures that I HAVE the keys! Lock the doors, put the keys in my pocket, and RIDE.

Sidewinder


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

One last little note on this. An experienced camper once told me to keep a spare truck key in the camper, and a spare camper key in the truck. So it's another thing I do too.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

FWIW, when we wrecked our 21rs (tumbled it down the highway on both sides) the door didn't pop open.

I keep it unlocked, because we (when I say "we" I mean my wife and daughters) often (when I say "often" I mean "always") need to use the restroom on short notice. I also keep the pass-through hatch unlocked so I can access the battery disconnect quickly if I have to.

Kevin P.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

lol


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm with CJ. Everything that can lock is locked. I also have spare keys -- now if I could just remember where the heck they are.







You think I'm kidding.... Wait till you get to be my age.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Still lol !


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

And that is??????


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

everything that can be locked, it will be locked.

darrel


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Call me paranoid but I lock everything up too. Sometimes I think I'm going to wear out the keys!









Walter


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Lock-n-Load.

In this case the load is my family...


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Lock it - no worries.

Unless, like Vdub, you forget where the keys are...

Didn't Vdub also mention that he uses combo locks for some things? If remembering where the keys are a problem, are combo locks such a good idea?


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

Every lock stays locked while traveling. Not as much as a theft thing, I am just worried I will check a mirror







and see something flying off or out of the TT.

Chris


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

My only problem with locking the deadbolt is the lock itself. I learned the hard way that it locks different than the rest. I was never told that.







.

Shortly after delivery of my 23 (a week maybe), I decided I should try this lock. sunny Inserted key like all the others, turned horizontal like the others. Removed key just like the other locks - - wrong.









I called the dealer because I couldn't unlock the door. Couldn't even get the key back in.







Dealer sent out a Tech. Nope he couldn't unlock it either.







He did tell me about the deadbolt being different.







Had to call out a lock-smith. Yep, he told me not to do that again.







Next day I take the trailer in and have the lock replaced. It only cost me time and effort ,but I still frown at that lock every time I go through the door.







It just grins as if to say come on try me again.









I due use the other door lock. But, only use the deadbolt when I'm inside. One of these days I will probably lock myself in.









drifter


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I deadbolt. Sometimes to my own demise.

I've got an amusing story about keys, though.

Maiden voyage at a local C/G, we lock up and take the kids over to the beach. It's cool, so they wade, we watch. We get up and walk back, and unlock the door on the outdoor shower to hose down the kids before letting them back in. Once done, I can't for the life of me find the keys to the camper, and it's locked up tight, windows and all.

My wife left her set safely in the Outback. I'm thinking, the must've fell out of my pocket at the beach. I go back and search everywhere. Nothing. I am wit's end, its getting late and the kids are hungry. BTW, the truck keys are on there too, so we are stuck.

Anybody know where the keys were?

Yep. Right where I left them. In the lock of the shower door.

Now I keep a spare key to the camper in the truck. Truck has keyless entry.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I have these on my camper at both doors...

Folding Handles

The handles are spring loaded and seat themselves in three different positions. When traveling, I have them seated accross the door as extra insurance that the door will not open.

As an extra bonus... When I am opening up the awning, I swing the handle accross the door so that nobody opens the door and damages the awning before I have it set up.

L8R
Paul


----------

